# Fu-Ba Fix Recommended By LFS. How to Dose?



## tobaira (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a 29gal. with a Frontosa, Yellow Lab, Syndontis, and Pleco. Thats all I have left since they got like this white gray discoloring fungus type stuff on their bodies. Didn't notice it on the cat or pleco, though. I used quick cure first with no improvement. Then I bought Maracyn, no improvement. The guy at my lfs said Fu-Ba Fix works really well on just about any bacterial or fungal infection. He told me to do a 5 to 10 gal. water change since the Maracyn stays in the water a while. take out the carbon and try this stuff. So I did everything and was just about to add the Fu-Ba Fix and the bottle says how to dose but not how many times? How often? If I should dose more than once? So any help will be much appreciated. :-?


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know about this medication but from reading your post did you have carbon in filter during the other treatment?


----------



## tobaira (Sep 20, 2004)

During the quick cure no cause it said to remove the carbon. But during the maracyn i did have the carbon in because it said to maintain normal filtration on the box. I just removed the carbon tonight when I dosed them with the fu-ba fix.


----------



## sbernstecker (Oct 11, 2007)

More than likely the Carbon removed the medication (maracyn) before it even had a chance to work, especially if it was pretty fresh carbon. I never use carbon in any of my filters unless I am trying to remove medications after I have used them. Maybe people who have more experience with medicating their tanks can chime in and help.

You might want to contact the manufacturer about the dosing of this med. They have a contact us link on this page

http://www.aq-products.com/APpro/fubafix.htm

Good Luck and I hope the new medications help :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't leave carbon in place while using any meds unless the carbon was in use for more than 2 weeks prior to medicating the tank. (After 2 weeks, the carbon isn't doing much, anyway.)

I'm also wondering if you were dealing with Columnaris before, rather than a fungal infection. If so, the Maracyn alone wouldn't have taken care of it. You would have needed to use Maracyn II as well.

What are the ingredients of the Fu-ba?


----------



## tobaira (Sep 20, 2004)

It just says the active ingredient is natural plant extracts. After one dose they seem to be greatly improving. :thumb: My Frontosa had this whitish stuff surrounding each individual scale but its gone and on his left rear side he had this white patch almost looking like tissue damage and it looks much better than it did. Heres a picture. The patient wasn't being all that cooperative, hence the blur.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I suspect with that stock list in this small tank, you're going to experience continuous health problems and losses. You are aware that frontosas need a 6 foot tank, right? And that the frontosa will eat the other smaller fish as it matures?

Since you didn't list the ingredients, I really can't help much with the meds.

Try contacting the manufacturer.


----------



## tobaira (Sep 20, 2004)

tobaira said:


> It just says the active ingredient is natural plant extracts.


----------



## tobaira (Sep 20, 2004)

tobaira said:


> It just says the active ingredient is natural plant extracts.


That IS what the ingredients are. I can't read what is not there.
I've had this tank with these for over 2 years. The only ones I lost were my sexfasciatus and Mono. That profile below is outdated. I had a question about the product I was using. I didn't ask for your opinion on my tank. My Frontosa is maybe 6" it took like 3 years for that. When I get a house I will have a bigger tank for that. But since I'm pretty sure he's not going to miraculously grow 7" in the next 10 minutes and my other fish are half his size, I don't think he'll be eating them anytime soon. 
My husband has a 12" green severum and 6" Gold Severum in a 55 gal. The Green Severum is almost 10 years old.
No more "help" wanted from this site.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Anytime there is a stock list like that and health problems are involved, I would feel very negligent if I didn't point out that the stress in the tank may be contributing to the health issues.

I've never seen a med that didn't actually list the ingredients, or dosing for that matter, so I would be a bit wary of using it. You may need stronger medication than "natural plant extracts".

Sounds like you've got it all figured out, though, so you can just let us know if you need any further help.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Little bit of a research nerd. I was able to find these 2 pages of information on the medication being used:

http://www.aq-products.com/AP%20MSDS%20 ... 201%20.pdf

http://www.aq-products.com/APpro/fubafix.htm

Just wanted to share them. The first lists the individual ingredients in the product.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's great that it gives the dosage...

I'm just trying to figure out how any "natural plant extracts" could treat pseudomonas infections. :-?

I can see how it _could_ be a good preventative, but I'd be a bit worried over anything that didn't list exact ingredients and claimed to treat so many different illnesses.


----------

